# rotary table for g0704



## Baithog (Dec 7, 2014)

Is a 6 inch table (H7527) too big to put on a G0704 mill/drill?


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a 6 in that I use on my g0704 and it handles it pretty well. The only thing is if you use a 5 in 3 jaw on the rotary table then you might run into problems with enough head room fro the spindle in some situations.

  Ron


----------



## wnec65 (Dec 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of a 6" rotary table on a G0704 with the head all the way up.  I have never used this rotary table but the picture might be helpful.


----------



## Baithog (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks. Looks like its a go. Now I just have to figure out whether I'll survive giving SWMBO a rotary table for Christmas.


----------



## wnec65 (Dec 7, 2014)

That gift better include some bling to go with it.)


----------



## Baithog (Dec 7, 2014)

How about a new car? She getting one for her birthday next week.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 7, 2014)

Baithog said:


> How about a new car? She getting one for her birthday next week.



To maintain balance in the universe, you are going to have to throw a few more things in your shopping cart in addition to the rotary table to compensate.

Like maybe a 14x40 lathe...


----------

